# Free Chocolate!



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

Mars/M&M is giving away chocolate....
Check it out
https://aws.realchocolate.com/
If you are one of the first 250,000 on any Friday they will send you a coupon for a free candy bar!


----------



## kdawna (Feb 16, 2009)

cool, I love chocolate! Thanks
Kdawna


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks I love Chocolate .


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

well I can't get the stupid form to work either on Firefox or Safari -- frustrating....


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

It seemed to work for me on Firefox. . .mind you, I won't really know if it worked until the coupon comes in 'up to six weeks'.


----------



## EllenR (Mar 31, 2009)

Well THAT certainly got my attention!  

EllenR


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

MAGreen said:


> Mars/M&M is giving away chocolate....
> Check it out
> https://aws.realchocolate.com/
> If you are one of the first 500,000 on any Friday they will send you a coupon for a free candy bar!


Got it! (Though it said first 250,000 when I did it! but you can do up to four per household using different email addresses).

Betsy


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Got it! (Though it said first 250,000 when I did it! but you can do up to four per household using different email addresses).
> 
> Betsy


mmmmm... chocolate....


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

The free chocolate ended up costing me money since I ended up buying customized M&Ms for the oldest granddaughter's high school graduation.

But thanks!

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

It's not letting me open it either. 

<sigh>


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Thank you for posting this.  I am a confirmed choco-holic!  I just got it to work for me on IE.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Just saw this on Rachel Ray this morning...afternoon-ish


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Thank you...it said I was one of the luck ones to get a coupon...in six weeks.  Love chocolate.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

I got it, too!


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> Thank you...it said I was one of the luck ones to get a coupon...in six weeks. Love chocolate.


*Same here but I'll probably forget that I'm expecting a coupon *


----------



## Sweety18 (Feb 14, 2009)

Thank you!!  I loves chocolate


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Got my email confirmation that my free chocolate coupon is on its way!


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

I got my email confirmation yesterday my chocolate coupon it on its way .


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Angela said:


> Got my email confirmation that my free chocolate coupon is on its way!


Me too!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

My free chocolate coupon came today. . . . .gonna get a candy bar after I get my hair cut.

We need to remember to bump this thread on Fridays so we can do it every week. . . . . . .


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

Yum, chocolate. I haven't had any in ages...

Post what kind you get and how good it tasted.

I wonder if they still make 100,000 dollar bars, or whatever they are called. They have carmel inside and a rice crispy chocolate coated outside. Does anyone remember this candy and if they still carry it.

I have not bought a candy bar in years. I do get boxed chocolates on occasion though, but I never go to the candy section at stores, it's almost like I don't even notice it.

Sailor


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Got mine!  I can get one of:

Snickers
MilkyWay
Musketeers
Twix
M&Ms
Dove

thinking.  I do like Snickers.  Especially the kind with Almonds.

Betsy


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

sailor said:


> Yum, chocolate. I haven't had any in ages...
> 
> Post what kind you get and how good it tasted.
> 
> ...


100 Grand bars are yummy! Amazon still sells them:


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Well I didn't get my chocolate yet:  I stopped at Target on the way back but they didn't have what I wanted in the appropriate size.  The coupon is good for a package/bar up to 85¢.  I wanted peanut m&m's and the only m&m's they had in a small enough package were the peanut butter ones.  Good, but not what my mouth was watering for.  I decided I'd just hang on to the coupon until the next time I go to the grocery store -- where the prices will likely be better anyway.


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> 100 Grand bars are yummy! Amazon still sells them:


THIS IS THEM!!! Sorry for yelling, I was so darn excited! Yes, this is the package of them, I was spelling the name wrong. We are too hot here to have Amazon ship them. I wonder if they are popular enough in the stores around here, or even at Costco. I never look down the candy isle at Costco. Now I remember what they look like so I will be on the look-out for them.

Thank you so much Never,

Sailor


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Costco was giving out free candy samples last weekend.  1/2 Snickers bars, and 1/2 Twix bars, and handfuls of m&ms.  I took 2, mumbling something about giving one to my husband. 

Friday is the free chocolate rush for the coupon?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The website and other details are listed in the initial post of this thread.  Apparently, you can log on every Friday to request a free coupon. . . .


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

author=MAGreen 
Mars/M&M is giving away chocolate....
Check it out
https://aws.realchocolate.com/
If you are one of the first 500,000 on any Friday they will send you a coupon for a free candy bar!

Since a new page has started, this doesn't hurt to give this post a bump.

Thank you MAGreen for the initial post of this delicous thread,

Sailor


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

sailor said:


> THIS IS THEM!!! Sorry for yelling, I was so darn excited! Yes, this is the package of them, I was spelling the name wrong. We are too hot here to have Amazon ship them. I wonder if they are popular enough in the stores around here, or even at Costco. I never look down the candy isle at Costco. Now I remember what they look like so I will be on the look-out for them.
> 
> Thank you so much Never,
> 
> Sailor


You're welcome....I don't know if there are any Targets near you...but they sell them in fun size at my Target.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

9am EASTERN time?  Oh, it is an unfair world!  I'm on the other coast!  Well, at least I'm not in Hawaii!
Hey, maybe I could trick hubby into getting the coupon for me!  He's always up early..........


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

sailor said:


> I was spelling the name wrong.


No you weren't, they changed the name! It used to be what you said.

I've never seen them at Costco but I _think_ CVS carried them recently.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Carol Hanrahan said:


> 9am EASTERN time? Oh, it is an unfair world! I'm on the other coast! Well, at least I'm not in Hawaii!
> Hey, maybe I could trick hubby into getting the coupon for me! He's always up early..........


Oh, don't worry about that. I requested mine in the afternoon and still got one.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I got my chocolate coupon in the mail today... I think I will go with the Dove bar... all chocolate!! 
Hubby has snickers and M&Ms here all the time so I would want something I don't normally have access too.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Got mine! I can get one of:
> 
> Snickers
> MilkyWay
> ...


Do M&M almonds come in the small packages? THat would be GREAT!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Coupon day tomorrow!!!


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

I got mine yesterday. I think I need to go shopping today!


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

I got my coupon today.  I am going to use it on Saturday.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Still no coupon for me


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

It's Friday again today!


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

Looks like the gates opens @ 0900 EST.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

I just signed up for another free coupon.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

A free coupon is on the way!  Yeah! 
Although I did have to get up early for it!


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

how do the cupons arrive. I did get an email. am I missing something?
sylvia


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Still didn't get my coupon, so I'm not sure.  I think it should come through your email.  I registered again, so hopefully they will send it this time.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

You get an e-mail notice that you're registered and then the actual coupon comes through US Mail.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

ak rain said:


> how do the cupons arrive. I did get an email. am I missing something?
> sylvia


The actual coupon comes via snail mail, so be sure you enter your physical address correctly.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

ok


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Has anyone used their coupon yet?


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Don't forget to get your free coupon today.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks for the reminder!!


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

I just signed up for my coupon. Can't Wait! My personal life's philosophy is: "There is no such thing as too much chocolate."


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Thanks for the reminder!!


You are welcome. I signed up for them to remind me about Fri free Chocolate.


----------



## Silver (Dec 30, 2008)

Anne, Thanks much for the reminder.  I tend to let Fridays slip past me.  But I have redeemed my first coupon (yummy M&Ms), have another on the way, and just signed up again.  I'm sharing the chocolate - don't want to keep all these sugar rushes to myself.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

I just found out why I am not getting anything. it says no PO boxes. that is all we have up here.

the last place I lived in with street delivery it was in the 80's  I can find myself some chocoloate - Dark!
Sylvia


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

ak rain said:


> I just found out why I am not getting anything. it says no PO boxes. that is all we have up here.
> 
> the last place I lived in with street delivery it was in the 80's I can find myself some chocoloate - Dark!
> Sylvia


 I do not know why they say no PO Box. It is just a coupon they send.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

its  the usuall - the contract to one company ?
sylvia


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Mine came via USPS. . . . .


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Sweet Relief is on the way! 
I haven't received my first coupon yet - still waiting, hungry hungry hungry.
Thought I was out of luck today, since it was so late, but another sweet coupon should be on the way.  Oh is there too much chocolate?  I wish!


----------



## kimmysue (Jun 4, 2009)

Yay!  I just got mine, and its after noon!  Chocolate is a food group, ya know?!

Kim

"Cheap is good, Free is best!"


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Yay, got another one.   I got both of my coupons about two days apart, but they did come.    I'm hoping to get one more, that way I can give my son, neice, and nephews a coupon to pick out their own bar.


----------



## Maxx (Feb 24, 2009)

I just signed up and it looks like it worked!

Yummy

Maxx


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

Nice.  6 weeks to free chocolate


----------



## Maxx (Feb 24, 2009)

Its still working!  I just signed up for another one!

Maxx


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Waiting patiently for my coupon to  arrive


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Coupon arrived today - no yesterday, since today is Sunday.      
Happy time!


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

My coupon came yesterday.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

I thought the M&M comment on the front was cute.  "So now we're free?  Great...."  or something like that.  I should have another one coming soon.....


----------



## Silver (Dec 30, 2008)

My fellow chocoholics...  Just a reminder that it's Friday.  Did my sign-up today.  Did you do yours?


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

Just signed up for my coupon.  I lurve me some chocolate


----------



## Maxx (Feb 24, 2009)

I just signed up again.  It will be my third.

Maxx


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

I just got my coupon yesterday


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

I have one coupon in my hot little hand.  Waiting for two more!!!


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Don't forget tomorrow is Free Chocolate Friday


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Bump


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

I got mine today.  I was too late last week.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Got mine.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

I was still in time to get mine.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Got my coupon today.  Yippee!  Is there a limit to how many coupons you can get?  I'm on my third - the first two got eaten up rather quickly......


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

I think they have a limit of 4 per household, which means I just signed up for my last one!


----------



## Maxx (Feb 24, 2009)

Got mine!  Unfortunately I think this is my 4th time, so I am done.

Maxx


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

I got mine


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

I thought they were going to cut me off after my 4th coupon, but I just registered for another and they said they would send it! 
Can you get enough chocolate?


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

sadly they sent me a email as I had tried for the chocolate but they won't take PO boxes. It just a tease 
enjoy a bite for me, I bike 19 miles a day to work and back so I can afford a bit of chocolate 
sylvia


----------



## Maxx (Feb 24, 2009)

The free chocolate is still happening!

Maxx


----------

